# Coolermaster Stormtrooper Ersatzteile



## Irksknirks (15. Februar 2015)

Grüße

Zwei meiner Front USB Anschlüsse sind kaputt, will deswegen jedoch keinen neuen tower zulegen.

Gibts ne Möglichkeit diverse Anschlüsse dieses Towers nach zu kaufen?

MfG


----------



## Cooler Master (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 


Im CMStore gibt es das Control Panel zu kaufen. 

Trooper & Stryker Control Panel - Cooler Master Europe Store

Gruß 
Justin


----------

